# state history for homeschoolers/christian schools (my mom's home business)



## a mere housewife (Mar 15, 2014)

My mom has been writing state history materials to meet course requirements for various states, since homeschooling us. She got her new website completed and I wanted to post a link: State History, From a Christian Perspective

(I thought it might be a helpful resource for homeschool parents, and I just like to brag about my wonderful mom


----------



## Somerset (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice looking site.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 16, 2014)

That's great. We're doing Virginia history this year and think state history is important whether or not you face a requirement.


----------

